# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  POTPOMOGNUTA U SLOVENIJI

## JASMINKA

Poslala sam 16.03.09.papire za MPO nakon mjesec dana sam dobila odgovor da će me uskoro pozvati na razgovor ali do danas ništa.javascript**:emoticon(':?')

----------


## taca70

Ukljuci se gore na Potpomognuta u Sloveniji i zovi ih. Nije normalno da toliko cekas na termin za konzultacije.

----------


## Kadauna

> Poslala sam 16.03.09.papire za MPO nakon mjesec dana sam dobila odgovor da će me uskoro pozvati na razgovor ali do danas ništa.javascript**:emoticon(':?')


Hello Jasminka, 2x si postavila ovo pitanje   :Wink:  


Maribor ti radi na ovakav ili onakav način. Ja sam poslala isto tako papire u Mb, oni su mi se javili također s dopisom da će me zvati na konzultacije i da sam primljena na listu čekanja. Uglavnom, konzultacije još nisam vidjela, a sad im je OGROMNA gužva zbog zakona u HR, stvarno doslovce za konzultacije nemaju termina prije 3. mjeseca a za taj period još ne upisuju termine. 

Uglavnom, ti svakako nazovi Mb i vjerujem da već imaš rezerviran termin za 03/2010. Bez brige, svi su dobili termin za postupak, odnosno svi su primljeni na listu čekanja u Mb, pa tako ćeš i ti. 

By the way, gore imaš topic potpomognuta u SLO, tamo postavi ovakva pitanja. 

Jučer si postavila pitanje koliko se čeka na postupak u Mb, lista čekanja na postupak je 1 i više godina. Bila je sve do sada 1 godina, no kako su s novim zakonom Mariborčani dobili dodatni priljev pacijentica iz HR, taj se rok čini se produžio za koji mjesec.

----------


## Pinky

bilo bi najbolje da moderatorice zakljucaju ovaj topic da nam se ne duplaju, a sve nove cure da malo pogledaju koje su teme vec otvorene. stvarno nema potrebe za duplanjem tema.

----------


## amyx

ajme draga pa ti s tri teme otvorila sa istim pitanjem...
pretražnik...

----------


## MIJA 32

ajde pitaj i nastavi ovdje
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=83001

velkam i sretno  :Smile:

----------

